
What is the proper way to set goals for your side project - eekay
https://www.shipharder.com/goals-shipharder-2019/
======
gjvc
Complete small tasks, every day. Write them on the train or bus as part of the
commute and work them and tick them off in the evening. This approach also
ensures you leave the office on time, which is a good discipline to develop.

